# Mute specific programs in OBS



## idklul (Aug 10, 2017)

Hello! 

So I've been googling like a mad man and this does not seem to be possible without some shitty 3rd party software that I don't really want to deal with. I'm not techy when it comes to sound mixing and stuff but I do struggle to see how this option would be hard to implement.

Basically I want/need an option to mute specific programs in OBS.

In my case I sometimes stream world of warcraft for my guildies whom have been placed on the bench for this specific evening. I want them to be able to hear more or less everything; Spotify, in-game sound, desktop sound w/e. But as I am a member in the guilds Loot Council (on separate teamspeak channel) I can not share those discussions with people. I need to be able to mute (in this e.g) teamspeak in OBS.

At the moment I simply mute everything constantly, which is not very entertaining I can imagine.


----------



## dodgepong (Aug 10, 2017)

This option is hard to implement because OBS is limited in audio capture capabilities based on what Windows provides, and Windows does not provide an ability to only capture certain applications. Instead, you can only capture audio _devices_, and it sounds like you only really have one device that everything outputs to on your computer. This is where having a program that creates a virtual audio device is nice, because you can set programs to output to different audio devices, then just capture the audio device that has the programs on it you want to actually capture.


----------



## Hecal (Mar 16, 2018)

Would you have any suggestion of software to solve this problem?


----------



## dodgepong (Mar 16, 2018)

https://obsproject.com/forum/resour...audio-sources-off-your-stream-or-recording.8/


----------



## Seyfert (Apr 16, 2018)

How come LoL's recording can do this? It only records its '.rofl' files.


----------



## Matt PB (Apr 27, 2018)

If it's just programs running on your PC that you want to control the audio of, you can open the "Volume Mixer" by right clicking on the little speaker icon on the right hand side of the task bar. Once the volume mixer is opened you can control the volume of all applications (including muting them)


----------



## Seyfert (Jun 10, 2018)

But I'd want to listen to it while not recording it.


----------



## guitoledo (Mar 15, 2019)

if you got an external sound device
you can use diferent exits for the audio
for example
use your external sound device to music game and etc.. "on an external speaker"
and use your internal soundcard to teamspeak (and use an in-ear headphones)
on obs you just record the external sound device


----------



## akram9996 (Feb 4, 2022)

i found this video it really helped me it has no 3rd party apps its just one easy addon and this guy explains it really well








						Separate Game Audio, Discord, Music in OBS
					

How to split all of your audio sources in OBS Studio for full independent control. Get 70% off NordPass at https://nordpass.com/gamingcareers or use a code...




					www.youtube.com


----------

